# Can chicken feathers be used for anything?



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I was wondering.. since my chicken has been losing alot of feathers lately... can I use them for anything? They are so soft and pretty. And if so, is there a special way to wash them?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Composting, feather ticking pillows, jewelry, art, fly fishing lures.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Calligraphy
*_Ha-Ha !!!
_-ReTIRED-


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

I ether us my chickens feathers on to make a cool sign for my chicken coop or I ad them to my chicken ferther bow


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

cedar100 said:


> I ether us my chickens feathers on to make a cool sign for my chicken coop or I ad them to my chicken ferther bow


Ok I have to see this chicken feather bow 0.0 pictures?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I collect really nice ones when I find them and my daughter makes earrings from them. The rest are compost, they are high in protein, so they break down into nitrogen for the garden.


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

2rain said:


> Ok I have to see this chicken feather bow 0.0 pictures?


I don't have any right now couse I sells hem and all I do it I take wood feathers leather and horse hair and don't forget wax and put it all together and boom


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It is an *EXPLOSIVE ???
*WOW !
That's gonna put the "Fear-of-the-Devil" into Congress, the D.E.A., the F.A.A., the E.P.A., the Dept. of Homeland Security, AND the students at Mississippi State University's Poultry Science program *!!!
Dangerous Stuff !!!
*-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *Does it need dynamite-fuse ? ...or Blasting-Caps to "set-it-off" *? WOW !!!*


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> It is an *EXPLOSIVE ???
> *WOW !
> That's gonna put the "Fear-of-the-Devil" into Congress, the D.E.A., the F.A.A., the E.P.A., the Dept. of Homeland Security, AND the studunts at Mississippi State University's Poultry Science program *!!!
> Dangerous Stuff !!!
> ...


I figure that it MUST be the Nitrogen in the "Chicken-Poop" that is the EXPLOSIVE......and _PERHAPS _the "Horse-Hair" is the effective CATALYST.
( But I think that Pronghorn Antelope hair would be BETTER...since it is hollow and would therefore provide MORE OXYGEN for the explosion.)
Am I correct *???*
_*very interesting*_* !!!
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. * Perhaps we should send some "Chicken-Feathers" to our troops in Afghanistan...
....so THEY can MAKE their OWN *I.E.D.*s ( *I*mprovised *E*xplosive *D*evice ).
THAT would _REALLY _"shake-up" the Middle-East *!! *( forget the Drones...too expensive ! )


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Well that developed rather swiftly...


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

JUST _trying_ to add a bit of HUMOR to a _sometimes _DEAD and occasionally _DROLL _Forum.
 _....just for _*FUN !!!*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I thought it was funny!........


----------

